# Making an english saddle comfortable!



## phantomhorse13

I have done almost all my trail miles in an english-type saddle, so its certainly very possible.










First thing is it has to fit your horse, which sounds like you have taken care of. The type of pad you plan to use makes a difference too, as a thick or thin pad can make a big difference in the fit of a saddle. Some horses don't tolerate synthetic materials well, others have no issue. Same is true for girth materials.

Next thing is the saddle needs to fit you, in terms of seat size, twist, flap length and knee roll location, etc. As you suggested, sheepskin saddle covers and gel seat covers can help, but nothing is going to make a saddle with the wrong twist comfortable over a long distance!

Personally, I ride with english-type leathers (or specifically webbers) and EZ ride stirrups. I toe out very badly and any sort of fender - no matter how well-turned - is murder on my knees pretty fast. Using EZ ride stirrups made a HUGE difference for me in terms of my feet/ankle comfort.. we don't even own normal irons any more.

There are tons of varieties of saddle bags available for english saddles, so you needn't worry about losing the ability to carry things by switching from your western.


----------



## Atomicodyssey

Your saddle looks nice! Much more cozy and secure than mine. I actually haven't done a "real" ride in it, but it fits me well enough and fits my horse better than a plethora of other saddles I have tried on him. What kind is yours? I'm not exactly in the market but if someone offered I just may trade my Crosby for something more appropriate. 

Here's a photo of it:









As you can see there is not much to it. Would a lengthened leather with an endurance style stirrup function ok? I don't care very much if it looks silly. Is there any padding that can go over the leathers?


----------



## phantomhorse13

Dream goes in a Free'N'Easy (it's so old its before there were diff model types) and the boys both go in Rubicons (which is from the Arabian Saddle Company, an offshoot of Lovell and Ricketts).

There is no reason you can use endurance stirrups with those leathers. Just make sure you get ones with the smaller stirrup bar (a 1.5" is meant for leathers/webbers versus 2-3" for fenders). They also make sheepskin covers for the leathers (I have them in the saddle pictured, tho its hard to tell because it blends in with the cover).

I had to chuckle at your cozy comment, as my DH says my saddle is like riding on a 2X4 covered in a beachtowel, as the seat is much harder than those of the padded Rubicons (which don't even have sheepskin covers on them)! But I love it. Again, its all about what works for you.

I would suggest looking into D-savers for your saddle, as having additional Ds for hanging things will come in handy. [D-savers, in case you don't know, are basically D-rings on a cord, which go around your stirrup bars.]


----------



## Saddlebag

Contact Myna Cryderman for her recommendations. She is on FB. Myna has competed all over the world. Or just google her name and you can learn more about her. She is so knowledgeable on this sport yet quite approachable.


----------



## jaydee

I have a friend in the UK that does endurance riding and she's always used an English saddle - either what we call VSD (very slightly dressage) and recently a dressage saddle.
If you want extra comfort use a really good pad that will help distribute the weight - but an English saddle is already considerable lighter - and you could always buy yourself a 'seat saver' to cushion your own backside


----------



## Atomicodyssey

Thanks everyone for the help! Is there a specific kind of pad that is recommended? Right now I have two very basic pads, one is a cushy poly fill and the other a thin square one. I don't see them being very supportive. I DID have a nice gel half pad that I gave to my niece when I didn't think I'd be riding English!


----------



## jaydee

I'd Google endurance pads for English saddles - I just tried that and got quite a few options


----------



## TheOtherHorse

It is all about what YOU find comfortable! I don't think I'd be comfortable in a close contact saddle over the long miles, but I love my dressage saddle. I always ride with shorter stirrups in a CC saddle, which is probably why I'd imagine it to be uncomfortable over many miles... I wonder if you could ride with longer stirrups and still stay balanced?

I ride in a dressage saddle with modifications for comfort. I have wintec webbers instead of stirrup leathers to get rid of the buckle under my thigh, and sheepskin sleeves over them (soooo comfy - the fake fleece is no good - you need the real sheepskin), with padded wide endurance stirrups (I have a cheap knock off brand, they are better than irons, but I am upgrading to real EZ ride stirrups soon). I have tried a couple seat savers, but none fit my extra deep seated saddle correctly, I would think they would work well on yours though. Instead, I wear padded bicycle underwear for extra long rides. My horse gets a comfy woolback pad and mohair girth. I really like this set up, except I do wish I could find a sheepskin seat saver that didn't bunch up...


----------



## Atomicodyssey

Thanks for the tips and insight. I really would prefer to ride in something with more security and while I can improve the comfort it is what it is - a plain flap pancake jumping saddle! I'm torn on whether I should try and work with it and do the best I can as it fits my horse nicely (and he has not proven an easy fit) or to sell it and get something more appropriate. Then again while endurance is my main pursuit in the future I wanted to try low level eventing, based on our suitability and if we like it! I won't get another deal like I did on this one, I paid $75 for it with all the fittings and a leather girth. For that reason I want to hang onto it.

Honestly I would rather throw my extra cushy micro suede bareback pad on and use that! Anyone know of anyone that does distance riding bareback? 

I know it's a pretty broad question but are there any quality, inexpensive saddles that offer both comfort and support? By inexpensive I mean around $500. I wouldn't be opposed to a dressage, Aussie, cross over, western or treeless. Really anything other than what I have. Id also prefer synthetic as it tends to be cheaper and lightweight, also I live in Florida and it storms every day in the summer time. 

I just am just reluctant to play the whole saddle fitting game again. My horse is an Appendix with typical TB withers, a straighter back and the crosby is a medium tree. He's not wide at all but not narrow.


----------



## Eole

If you want to make your saddle work, a sheepskin for your seat and comfortable stirrups might just do the trick. BTW, nothing looks awkward in endurance, everything goes in mix'n match of riding tack/styles, as long as you and your horse are happy.
I use an AP arabian saddle company saddle. I added Cashel stirrup cushions (see pictures) and use a Toklat woolback pad. My mare hates synthetic pads. I've added D-rings to the saddle and voilà! 

Saddle shopping is a whole different game. You can certainly find a deal (go on FB endurance tack swap page), you'll see tons of saddles for sale. Finding the right one can be a headache. I'd say, you'd better start with what you have and look and try other saddles at rides to see what fits you and your horse best.

Some treeless are both good quality and affordable. Barefoot Cheyenne Drytex comes to mind. You need an excellent (read: expensive) pad to protect your horse's back though. Wintec can also be a good choice. Aussie are often as heavy as western.

That's my saddle, you can see the stirrup cushions.


----------



## Atomicodyssey

Your saddle looks very nice! I know your saddle is an AP and not a true CC but have you found you need to lower the irons more than say doing a jaunt around the arena? If so how has it affected your balance in the seat? It's still nice to see someone does it in a "true" English saddle and is comfortable!

I know I'm just being whiney but I wish it at least had knee rolls and a deeper seat! But not much to be done there. I guess I'll just have to learn to stick real well or bite the dust lol! I agree, saddle shopping is such an ordeal. I actually bought this saddle before I bought the horse, out of all the other saddles I tried on him it's fit is far superior.. Lucked out! I think I will start conditioning in it and depending how that goes invest in the comfort factor. At least for now, perhaps people will be kind enough at rides to let me trial different saddles!

Pssh... Who knows? I might even... Like it.


----------



## TheOtherHorse

Atomicodyssey said:


> I know it's a pretty broad question but are there any quality, inexpensive saddles that offer both comfort and support? By inexpensive I mean around $500. I wouldn't be opposed to a dressage, Aussie, cross over, western or treeless. Really anything other than what I have. Id also prefer synthetic as it tends to be cheaper and lightweight, also I live in Florida and it storms every day in the summer time.


Have you looked into Wintec saddles? There are several styles - dressage, AP, endurance... I have a Wintec Isabell dressage, which I prefer due to the extra narrow twist. I found it used on ebay for $250 shipped! I did have to look for a long time to find that good of a deal though. However, the other wintec models tend to be less expensive than the Isabell...


----------



## Atomicodyssey

I've looked into Wintecs, Tekna, and Thorowgood. However have not had any opportunity to try any of them out yet. I like the fact that all of them feature changeable gullets, a nice feature with a horse changing shape! 

My mom is a professional marine upholsterer, but she can sew anything. She is going to make the sheepskin covers for my seat and leathers!


----------



## phantomhorse13

Atomicodyssey said:


> have you found you need to lower the irons more than say doing a jaunt around the arena? If so how has it affected your balance in the seat? It's still nice to see someone does it in a "true" English saddle and is comfortable!



I ride in what would be considered a dressage-length stirrup. That length makes a huge difference for me in terms of being comfortable. Here you can see the stirrup length vs my leg just hanging:











If I find myself riding in "normal" length stirrups now (which happens occasionally if i visit a friend who is an eventer and ride one of her horses), I feel like I am back on the racetrack with my knees near my nose! Doesn't take too long to find your new balance point with the longer leg.. no diff than eventers going from dressage to jumping.


I just realized I don't have any good pictures of the boys' real english saddles to show you.. they are so english, they were actually made in england! :wink: And those saddles have lots of miles on them.


----------



## Atomicodyssey

That's all good to know! One more question do you think the cushions add more "grip"? My horse can be a little feisty and spook on some silly things (he will crash through creeks but all puddles deserve a wary look and an indignant snort!) but I'm sure you deal with the same situation! I just moved him to a new barn with an arena, he needs flat work anyway so I think I will try it out very soon.


----------



## Kato

For pads, I have a Wintec aussie (similar to english) I use standard dressage pads. I do have a Skito pad that I do use on occassion but find the standard dressage pads to work fine with my mare. I also use the Wintec webbers instead of standard leathers. I have EZ ride stirrups on my wintec westerns that I love, and work great with my knee issues. but on my aussie I have the Herm Sprenger Bow balance, all though extremely expensive they are worth their weight in gold since I broke my ankle.


----------



## phantomhorse13

I can tell you my EZ rides do a very good job of keeping your foot in place, even when my feet are wet or muddy. The big pad across the bottom of the stirrup is somewhat tacky and has a tread pattern, so does a good job holding even my almost-treadless cheap sneakers.


----------



## jimmyp

Have you looked into any of the "endurance" saddles? I have ridden in a couple of tuckers, and a christy, and they are not bad. Another option you may consider is a trooper type saddle. they are essentially a suspended seat and are an interesting compromise between an english and a western saddle. I would say that my Tarpin hill, weighs in at 20lbs+- and my old canadian weighs in at about 15-20lbs. 

I know alot of gaited horse people ride in trooper type saddles, but we ride a little bit of everything in ours and for a long day of riding I find them more comfortable than a western, and I have never been super comfortable in a english saddle.

If you decide to look at troopers some have a deeper seat than others, and in my experience a good used on that has had alot of miles is the best buy.

Like anything else there is alot of junk out there.

Jim


----------



## Atomicodyssey

Thanks guys for all the insight. Honestly I've looked into about every kind of saddle there is, I'm just reluctant to buy find out it doesn't fit and then have to sell on repeat! For now I'm going to try my little CC and see if people at rides would be gracious enough to let me test their saddles out. My horse has proved not an easy fit with prominent withers, a medium/narrow build and fairly straight back. I'm just hoping it'll at least be comfortable enough that I won't totally dread mounting up for the second loop!!

But seriously... Has there ever been anyone to do a ride bareback? It might sound crazy but I am happier on my ultra cushy pad than the English saddle LOL


----------



## Eole

Yes, the cushions add both grip and comfort, two reasons why I use them.
I also ride with a longer dressage-like leg length. My saddle is AP, but probably more dressage than jumper so I feel balanced. I had knee rolls but removed them.

As for bareback pads, I don't know AERC rules, but in my area, the rule book states: must use a saddle. The definition of saddle is left open to interpretation. On a longer ride at speed, I believe that bareback might be tough on a horse's back (and rider's bum! )


----------



## SueC

Atomicodyssey said:


> Your saddle looks nice! Much more cozy and secure than mine. I actually haven't done a "real" ride in it, but it fits me well enough and fits my horse better than a plethora of other saddles I have tried on him. What kind is yours? I'm not exactly in the market but if someone offered I just may trade my Crosby for something more appropriate.
> 
> Here's a photo of it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you can see there is not much to it. Would a lengthened leather with an endurance style stirrup function ok? I don't care very much if it looks silly. Is there any padding that can go over the leathers?



Heya, just butting in here and haven't read everything on the thread. I used to ride endurance and always did it in English saddles. I'm going to be blunt though and tell you why I wouldn't ride in this one. Two reasons:

1) Rider comfort: This saddle doesn't have a deep seat, and doesn't have nice soft leather cushioning at the knees. It's not the sort you can spend hours in comfortably on trails.

and, more importantly:

2) Horse comfort: This saddle has insufficient surface area to distribute rider weight comfortably across the horse's back, something that is so important on long rides. Its cut also looks restrictive to the horse's shoulder movement without providing much knee support to the rider.

Would you not buy yourself a nice ergonomic wide-strapped backpack with hip strapping and back cradle if you were going to hike regularly with heavy loads, rather than suffer with an old school bag or rucksack with narrow shoulder straps only?

I get that budgets can be restrictive, but you could get something so much more comfortable than that for the both of you second-hand under the guidance of a professional fitter, without the huge outlay of new. I recommend contacting one.

If you're usually a Western rider, you could also try an Australian stock saddle as a compromise. They are much lighter than Western, and designed for long hours of work for horse and rider.

I ride a lot of trails on my current horse and have an Ascot Romana AP, which is the most comfortable saddle I've ever had for myself or any horse. It was professionally adjusted to the horse (gullet, stuffing) and that was really important. It is deep-seated and designed cleverly to be off the horse's shoulder so as not to restrict the horse's movement, while providing lots of comfortable and secure knee support for the rider. I wish I had had this arrangement for my endurance mare 20 years before, but the technology wasn't there yet and we played around with sheepskin saddlecloths to try to get a less perfectly fitted saddle more comfortable for the horse.

Oh, and I pretty much always ride dressage length stirrups, it's more comfortable.


----------



## Atomicodyssey

I actually just made up my mind tonight I'm not going to ride in this saddle. It is not comfortable in any way, and I do not feel confident riding in it. My horse can be a bit feisty and find monsters randomly and this saddle offers zero support. Honestly I think I'd have a better chance staying on bareback. I have ridden in dressage and more AP styled saddles with knee blocks, thigh blocks, and an actual seat and felt much better about riding in those kinds. I did at one time regularly ride in a saddle just like my Crosby (flat plain slick flap and seat) but was a Beval. It was very uncomfortable and I did not ride in it more than an hour at a time. I just think I am going to pass on this one and instead try to sell it so I can buy a different saddle. In the mean time I will use my 40+ lbs western. 

Thanks all for the replies, I have no idea what saddle I will end up with but whatever it is I will invest in sheepskin covers and endurance stirrups.


----------

